# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Hỏi về đề tài VB & SQL Server 2000

## vietthuongmusic

Bạn nào có chương trình Quản lý Sinh Viên viết bằng VB và SQL Server2000 có thể gửi cho mình tham khảo không ? Mình đang cần gấp trong tuần sau, vì tháng sau là phải nộp đề tài rồi. Địa chỉ mail của mình là : [email protected] Cám ơn trước nhé

----------


## av886

Bạn xem bài viết này xem, mất 15p để tìm ra bài này cho [you] đấy! Hi vọng giúp ích cho [you] (có thể phải đăng ký thành viên mới download được source code)

http://caulacbovb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=7716

----------


## hungtk15122010

*gữi admin*

Adim ơi Duongve.love không thể vào tìm tài liệu mà A gửi thử xem lại cho duongve.love cái nào:a: :emlaugh: :wub: :bawling:

----------


## xuanninh164

chào các pác ! em đang làm đề tài sql lấy chủ đề là quản lý sinh viên các pác có bài mẫu nào xin giúp minh với ạh' cảm ơn rất nhìu ....!!!

----------


## Tran Thuan

Tôi muốn hỏi : khi kết nối SQL 200 với VB, chúng ta tạo 1 Form đăng nhập để điền thông tin về username và pass (để dùng xuyên suốt chương trình không cần phải thao tác lại khi chuyển sang form khác) khi đó SQL tự động add database vào (chúng ta không cần phải thao tác add database vào rồi mới chạy được chương trình)

----------


## matngoc2015

Mình đang làm đề tài Niên Luận 2.Sử dụng Visual Basic kết nối với SQL 2000.Đề tài về Quản Lý việc đăng ký môn học và đóng học phí của Sinh Viên.Bạn nào có bài mẫu gửi cho mình nhé ! (Nhanh nha) ! Thanks nhiều !!!! ^^

----------


## hongquang014

Mình đang làm đề tài Niên Luận 2.Sử dụng Visual Basic kết nối với SQL 2000.Đề tài về Quản Lý việc đăng ký môn học và đóng học phí của Sinh Viên.Bạn nào có bài mẫu gửi cho mình nhé ! email nè : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> (Nhanh dùm nhé,sắp hết hạn nộp bài rồi) ! Thanks nhiều !!!! ^^

----------


## hoahongden

Anh Admin ơi ! Sao em click vào đường dẫn a gửi cho em mà không nhận được gì hết.hix hix.Chỉ nhận được dòng chữ " Chủ đề bạn vừa yêu cầu không tồn tại ! ". Anh xem lại giúp em nhe ! Hi ! Thanks Anh !

----------


## magebay

> Bạn xem bài viết này xem, mất 15p để tìm ra bài này cho [you] đấy! Hi vọng giúp ích cho [you] (có thể phải đăng ký thành viên mới download được source code)
> 
> http://caulacbovb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=7716


ôi,đề tài quản lý sinh viên của tôi ơi,không biết tôi phải bắt đầu từ đâu nữa.
mà mình chỉ được học mỗi lập trình C và pascal thôi chứ.bây giờ phải học Vb nè phải học cả Access nữa.Có ai có tài liệu gì giửi cho em với gmail của em:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## quanghnn

Em đã vào trang wed câu lạc bộ vb nhưng mà phải kích hoạt gì đó cơ ạ,vấn đề là bây giờ em chưa hình dung một đề tài quản lý sinh viên mình phải bắt đầu từ đâu,với lại kiến thức lập trình của em lại không chắc lắm.Em rất cần các bác cho em ít tài liệu.

----------


## binhan2015

hay day!thanks
ai co tai lieu ve SQL server hay gui cho anh em tham khao nhe!

----------


## hoangchuot

cam on ban ADMIN nhe.
minh nhan dc bai rui. minh dang chuan bi lam do an mon hoc nen minh rat can bai nay.
thank ban nhiu
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thank ban ADMIN nhe.minh dnag lam do an mon hoc nen minh can thong tin ve van de nay.minh nhan dc bai rui.thank ban nhiu

----------

